# How Long



## Joshaw (Oct 13, 2003)

I just bought 3 rbp's that are about 1/2". How long will it take before they start breeding.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

about a year and a half hopfully you'll have a male and female


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well when they reach about 6 inches or so thats when I hear that RB's start breeding and that will take about a year and a half like skater said!


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

It's a toss up. They may breed for you within a years time or they may never.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> Well when they reach about 6 inches or so thats when I hear that RB's start breeding and that will take about a year and a half like skater said!


 My Reds hit 6" in about 4-5 months


----------



## moxk2 (Mar 24, 2003)

They may never breed at all, like mine... I've been trying to breed them for years. Gudluck n'way


----------

